# Embarrassing Skunk Question..



## Danyell (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok, so my fifi is 13wks old now and as started to smell, a strong musky smell. She's always had a smell about her but this smell is very strong and leaves a smell on people/materials she as been on.

Now the embarrassing part... this smell seems to get stuck in my mouth if you no what i mean!, like i can taste the smell and my breath stinks like skunk! Its very hard to get rid of to. Fifi is wormed monthly, had her injections, flead, as a well balanced diet of 90% veg 10% protein/fruit.

As anyone else had this problem, what did you do? 

Just like to add, my house is very clean, fifi's room and outdoor playarea are cleaned everyday and also i brush my teeth twice a day and see a dentist often so no teeth or bacteria problems!! I also had this once after visiting Fifis parents.

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have no experiences with female skunks and I only have my skunk for 2 weeks. 

TBH, I quite like a (young male) skunk smell, mine is not a strong smell at all. I think it's the pee smell that left on his tail sometimes. It's just like a dog smells like a dog, a cat smells like a cat, a ferret smells like a ferret. 

I did talk to my herp vet for so many occasions though because I am still learning about skunks and how to take care of one. My vet told me the females do smell stronger than males (I can only take the words from him as I said I have no experiences with females) and all his clients are being done. Spaying can take the strong smell away after a month or so being done. He said it's just the same as ferrets, after being done, their smell is lessen. It's not just for the behavior problems or stop the reproduction only.


----------



## Danyell (Sep 10, 2009)

Fifi hardly smelt for the first few weeks (she did smell but not disgusting) its almost like overnight she stinks! I have ferrets and they stink only there smell doesn't get stuck in my mouth :blush:

She's getting spayed in a couple of weeks time so hopefully that will help. 

Danyell


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Is it rude of me to find this post a little amusing? You have a bought a pet skunk and are surprised about the smell?:lol2:



Seriously though, is she descented or intact? Does she live alone or with other skunks? Does she have loose stools or are the stools themselves offensively smelly?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Is it rude of me to find this post a little amusing? You have a bought a pet skunk and are surprised about the smell?:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol im with ya i did giggle a little too :blush::lol2:

same questions as above really 

though i have say its been said already that females are supposed to smell more than males

i havent found that with mine tbh the only thing i think that stinks with my skunks is what comes out of their rear ends :lol2:


----------



## Danyell (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi,

She is descented, lives alone and stools are fine and not that smelly, my ferrets smell more.

I no that animals stink and i'm not bothered about her stinking, the problem is my breath smells like her even when i'm not with her e.g at work.

Thanks


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Danyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> She is descented, lives alone and stools are fine and not that smelly, my ferrets smell more.
> 
> ...


hmmm thats an odd one 

being it your breath 

are you sure its not your clothes ?


----------



## Danyell (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep, i shower and change clothes before i go to work work/shopping etc, it hasn't happened today so hopefully it won't again :blush:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe it was actually your breath the whole time? :lol2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Stop smelling you own breath all the time. :lol2: Get some mint chewing gums and that can be sorted. 

Are you eating the same diet as your skunk? lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Danyell said:


> Yep, i shower and change clothes before i go to work work/shopping etc, it hasn't happened today so hopefully it won't again :blush:


 
i just dont get it really lol

i have been sprayed in the face by fully loadeds a few times and never had that problem yeah i stank for a while but not my breath 

can explain more what the smell on your breath is cos its baffled me :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Maybe it was actually your breath the whole time? :lol2:





felix93 said:


> Stop smelling you own breath all the time. :lol2: Get some mint chewing gums and that can be sorted.
> 
> Are you eating the same diet as your skunk? lol


LOL hey least i was nice behave you 2 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

:lol2: I just love these skunk people. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

felix93 said:


> :lol2: I just love these skunk people. :2thumb:


i just cant grasp the smell he is getting when he has a descented skunk 

i could understand it if she was fully loaded and he got a gob full of spray :lol2:

Oh and its not nice at all that :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

One of my friends who doesn't like my skunk but she has to accept because of me, told me I would smell like skunk soon. She knows someone that smells like skunk, everything including the breath. :whistling2: I hope it is not the case in mine because although I don't mind if my clothes smell, just need to get change and hopefully that will be sorted. But if my skin or breath smells like that, I would die. :blush:


----------



## Danyell (Sep 10, 2009)

The same sweet, musky smell fifi has.

Maybe i've been overreacting:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Danyell said:


> The same sweet, musky smell fifi has.
> 
> Maybe i've been overreacting:lol2:


hmmm have you been licking your fifi ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> hmmm have you been licking your fifi ?


 
OMG:gasp: that sounded soooooooo wrong :blush::lol2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

If it is the same sweet musky smell Fifi has, then you don't have the problem. Next time just don't eat as much as she does, then problems will be no problems. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

felix93 said:


> One of my friends who doesn't like my skunk but she has to accept because of me, told me I would smell like skunk soon. She knows someone that smells like skunk, everything including the breath. :whistling2: I hope it is not the case in mine because although I don't mind if my clothes smell, just need to get change and hopefully that will be sorted. But if my skin or breath smells like that, I would die. :blush:


 
she knows someone who smells of skunk??? do they own skunks or do they do the naughty smoking thing?

i have never been told i smell of skunk and mine have been here for a couple of years now 

wet dog when its been raining an i have walked the dogs but never skunk lol


----------



## Danyell (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes it did:lol2:

But no i haven't.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Danyell said:


> Yes it did:lol2:
> 
> But no i haven't.


 
im so sorry i didnt mean to make a joke of it:blush:

but you have to admit it is kinda giggle material :blush::lol2:

right me being serious now LOL:gasp:

Where does fifi sleep 

also has someone actually told you that your breath smells of skunk ? or is it just you thinking it smells of skunk?


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

emmaj, I am noit too sure. I haven't seen her since I got Mack, so will have to wait for her comment next time when we met. But she def told me she knows someone smells like skunk. :whistling2:

Sometimes those peoople haven't got any animals at all, not even a dog or a cat, those people comment that I smell like animals. But I just don't get it because I usually get change before I go out, and even though I use perfume, so I can't smell that bad, unless my perfume smells like skunk. :bash:


----------



## Danyell (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't worry i'd make a joke of it my self if it wasn't me with the problem:lol2:

She sleeps in her room, i think it myself buy my partner and daughter agreed.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

felix93 said:


> emmaj, I am noit too sure. I haven't seen her since I got Mack, so will have to wait for her comment next time when we met. But she def told me she knows someone smells like skunk. :whistling2:
> 
> Sometimes those peoople haven't got any animals at all, not even a dog or a cat, those people comment that I smell like animals. But I just don't get it because I usually get change before I go out, and even though I use perfume, so I can't smell that bad, unless my perfume smells like skunk. :bash:


 
LOL yes well that skunk perfume does hummerding slightly acts as a good repelant too LOLOL 

though people that dont have animals can smell it on people that do i have to agree with that my mum dosnt have animals now but she can smell the dogs on me she can smell the sweet musky smell of the skunks if i have had hold of any of the skunks but thats the only time she smells the skunks lol


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> im so sorry i didnt mean to make a joke of it:blush:
> 
> but you have to admit it is kinda giggle material :blush::lol2:
> 
> ...


Yeah me too, I am sorry. But they all started, I joined in. I got to blame someone as well. I originally answered you seriously. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Danyell said:


> Don't worry i'd make a joke of it my self if it wasn't me with the problem:lol2:
> 
> She sleeps in her room, i think it myself buy my partner and daughter agreed.


 
but your partner and daughter also live in the house with her so maybe the smell is just imprinted in their noses 

maybe as wierd as it sounds ask someone who dosnt know you have a skunk or the smell of skunks smell your breath and ask them what they think it smells of :lol2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Just mix with people who have animals. Besides they make you laugh more and making funny threads. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

felix93 said:


> Yeah me too, I am sorry. But they all started, I joined in. I got to blame someone as well. I originally answered you seriously. :whistling2:


Oi lol wasnt me that started it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Danyell (Sep 10, 2009)

OMG i would die:lol2:

I think it may have been a case of me being paranoid and my partner/daughter agreeing to wind me up, because i'm very over the top with cleaning and smells:blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Danyell said:


> OMG i would die:lol2:
> 
> I think it may have been a case of me being paranoid and my partner/daughter agreeing to wind me up, because i'm very over the top with cleaning and smells:blush::lol2:


hee hee your learning a big lesson in being a skunk owner.........

you must have a sense of humour :lol2::lol2:

you wont get through owning a skunk with your sanity in tact without having one :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

I know the feeling. I got a menagerie and I am constantly cleaning. I don't let people come to my house unless theyare very closed to me, in case they think I smell or my house smells. 

My husband and son disagreed with me getting a skunk, but now they talk about him and they cuddle him. And they said it was my fault. :whistling2: Family eh?


----------



## Danyell (Sep 10, 2009)

I no :lol2:

I'm going to put it down to being paranoid.:blush:

I must go now my manager keeps eyeballing me for using the net at work:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

felix93 said:


> I know the feeling. I got a menagerie and I am constantly cleaning. I don't let people come to my house unless theyare very closed to me, in case they think I smell or my house smells.
> 
> My husband and son disagreed with me getting a skunk, but now they talk about him and they cuddle him. And they said it was my fault. :whistling2: Family eh?


its amazing how just a cuddle from a skunk can change peoples minds about them 

i dont really have many people here either as im selfish and like to keep my animals to myself :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Danyell said:


> I no :lol2:
> 
> I'm going to put it down to being paranoid.:blush:
> 
> I must go now my manager keeps eyeballing me for using the net at work:lol2::lol2:


LOL tut you naughty using the net :Na_Na_Na_Na:

yeah i would say your worrying about nothing really : victory:

have a good day :2thumb:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

It's nasty if you forget to wash your hands and then eat or get your finger on your mouth. The smell instantly becomes the taste.


It's grim.




Our fella gets a spray every day.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Danyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> She is descented, lives alone and stools are fine and not that smelly, my ferrets smell more.
> 
> ...


Are you sure she is descented? Unless you bought her in Europe (or elsewhere) and brought her into the UK, then she is highly unlikely to be descented. Descenting is illegal under teh Animal Welfare Act and I really would be very surprised if a vet was willing to risk their career to carry out an illegal operation.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ian14 said:


> Are you sure she is descented? Unless you bought her in Europe (or elsewhere) and brought her into the UK, then she is highly unlikely to be descented. Descenting is illegal under teh Animal Welfare Act and I really would be very surprised if a vet was willing to risk their career to carry out an illegal operation.


its not unlikely at all there have been a few skunks brought in from ireland that had already been descented at 4 days old


----------



## Danyell (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep, she has defo been descented, i no the vet that descented her, not personally but the breeder let it slip. The whole litter were descented at a couple of weeks old and all future litters will be as well from what i can gather. 

Its good in a way for me as my partner would never of agreed to a fully loaded, although its a shame for fifi has i think she would love to spray me:lol2:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Are you sure she is descented? Unless you bought her in Europe (or elsewhere) and brought her into the UK, then she is highly unlikely to be descented. Descenting is illegal under teh Animal Welfare Act and I really would be very surprised if a vet was willing to risk their career to carry out an illegal operation.


The man who bred ours does the decenting himself (medically trained). It's done at a very young age and causes almost no distress to the animal. Doing it when older could be a hazard due to blood vessels in the area.

I'm amazed it's illegal (but know it is) for a vet to do commercially. After all, he's going to get his knackers done soon and that's not nice at all.

There's no need for the scent glands to be working in captivity. I don't have any problem with fully loaded but also I'm happy to have a decented skunk.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> The man who bred ours does the decenting himself (medically trained). It's done at a very young age and causes almost no distress to the animal. Doing it when older could be a hazard due to blood vessels in the area.
> 
> I'm amazed it's illegal (but know it is) for a vet to do commercially. After all, he's going to get his knackers done soon and that's not nice at all.
> 
> There's no need for the scent glands to be working in captivity. I don't have any problem with fully loaded but also I'm happy to have a decented skunk.


Well, not only is the breeder committing offences under the Animal Welfare Act, a conviction of which will lead to a ban on keeping animals, he (or she) is also acting illegally if he is not a qualified veterinary surgeon.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Well, not only is the breeder committing offences under the Animal Welfare Act, a conviction of which will lead to a ban on keeping animals, he (or she) is also acting illegally if he is not a qualified veterinary surgeon.


Your medal is in the post. 

Want me to say who it is and give details?

Not happening.

Seriously, we could argue for months over the subject and get nowhere. I don't need to be told what it is in relation to the welfare act.

As I said before I see no problem with the act of descenting and what it entails. He's having his knackers off very soon too as he doesn't need them either. I'm not with the law makers on this one.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

> Your medal is in the post


No need for the sarcasm really is there?



> Want me to say who it is and give details?
> 
> Not happening.


No, quite right, as I wouldn't expect you would given the fact that you have stated on a public forum that your friend is carrying out illegal acts



> I don't need to be told what it is in relation to the welfare act


.

You are simply giving yet more ammunition to the anti's - again, comments being made on an exotic animal forum in which keepers show complete disregard for legislation. Great! one of the animal rights people reads this, all they see is a group of people who engage in a hobby they disagree with and will go to any lengths to stop, with legislation in place to prtect the welfare of the animal, and keepers blatatly ignore it.



> As I said before I see no problem with the act of descenting and what it entails. He's having his knackers off very soon too as he doesn't need them either. I'm not with the law makers on this one.


You may not agree with it, but it is an Act of Parliament nonetheless. During the proposal period, consultations were carried out, part of which showed that descenting has no benefit to the animal and is therefore an unnecessary intrusive operation, hence it became illegal.
The AWA is in place whether you like it or not. If you get caught, then saying "I don't agree with this law" is not going to be accepted. It is no different to getting caught breaking into someone's house and saying "Well, I don't agree that breaking into houses should be illegal."


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i do have to say i 100% agree with Ian 

yes everyone has their own opinion on things BUT!! some opinions are best left off a public forum for the reasons that Ian has stated


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

ian14 said:


> No need for the sarcasm really is there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all have our opinions. I happen to disagree with yours.

Was there a need for sarcasm? I thought so. I alsready stated before I knew the law yet you went on to state it again and again.

Oh, the breeder is not my friend by the way. More of an acquaintance.

I won't be getting caught as I have not carried out any harmful acts on the skunk.

Descenting may have no benefit on the animal but then again neither does having the love spuds removed but this is deemed to be ok. That in itself is an iontrusive operation, one which ours is having in just a couple of days.

We could go on like this round and round (we could even charge people to ride on it).



Emmaj said:


> i do have to say i 100% agree with Ian
> 
> yes everyone has their own opinion on things BUT!! some opinions are best left off a public forum for the reasons that Ian has stated


Some things may well be best left off of a public forum. This however in my opinion is not one of them, hence I am happy to discuss it.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> We all have our opinions. I happen to disagree with yours.
> 
> Was there a need for sarcasm? I thought so. I alsready stated before I knew the law yet you went on to state it again and again.
> 
> ...


even if it means that the person you purchased in the animal welfare acts eyes a mutilated skunk from could, 1, be sent to jail, 2 have all his animals removed from him 3, never be able to own animals again 

see it isnt that difficult to find out who the person is if people really want to..............dosnt matter wether you give a name or not


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> even if it means that the person you purchased in the animal welfare acts eyes a mutilated skunk from could, 1, be sent to jail, 2 have all his animals removed from him 3, never be able to own animals again
> 
> see it isnt that difficult to find out who the person is if people really want to..............dosnt matter wether you give a name or not



The person in question makes no secret of the fact he descents them anyway so it's not in my hands.

: victory:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

The issue I have with it is.. It's classed as an unneccesary mutilation.. 

But it's a lot less intrusive than being spayed/neutered, which removes the urge to mate, therefore stops animals displaying natural behaviour. It changes the personality of the animal, and removes hormone producing organs.

But they won't ban spaying/neutering as it's too convenient for people to stop animals displaying mating behaviour (thinking dogs humping legs here), which is the most natural thing in the world! 

Just to clarify, before people jump on me for that.. I'm not against spaying/neutering, just using it as an example. 

Descenting doesn't change natural behaviour, it's used as a last resort, and even when descented, they still try and spray, as they don't realise their glands are gone! 

Mine is fully loaded by the way, but she has only sprayed once in the 2 weeks we have had her.. She was a bit freaked out by the dogs, and was trying to go between the sofa cushions.. Mason went to pull her out, and pffft :lol2:


ETA: in regards to the initial post... I have occasionally 'tasted' skunk smell.. especially on the day she sprayed, but have had that experience with some other skunks I've met.. It's one of those lingering but not IMO bad smells.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

sami said:


> The issue I have with it is.. It's classed as an unneccesary mutilation..
> 
> But it's a lot less intrusive than being spayed/neutered, which removes the urge to mate, therefore stops animals displaying natural behaviour. It changes the personality of the animal, and removes hormone producing organs.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you also raised the points in relation to spaying and neutering. Indeed it is a heck of a lot less intrusive.

Mine is currently having a lay down in the cat basket. I think one of the cats may be in there too,


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sami said:


> The issue I have with it is.. It's classed as an unneccesary mutilation..
> 
> But it's a lot less intrusive than being spayed/neutered, which removes the urge to mate, therefore stops animals displaying natural behaviour. It changes the personality of the animal, and removes hormone producing organs.
> 
> ...


sami isnt that 1st pffft just fantastic :lol2:
i think their 1st lil spray when babies is soooooo sweet :lol2: but im a wierdo who dosnt mind the smell of skunk spray :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> I'm glad you also raised the points in relation to spaying and neutering. Indeed it is a heck of a lot less intrusive.
> 
> Mine is currently having a lay down in the cat basket. I think one of the cats may be in there too,


 
I 100% agree also i dont see how the small op to descent is any different of that of the more intrusive one to spay and nueture 

but there aint a right lot us everyday joes can do about AWA say its a mutilation so OMG it has to be :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> Descenting may have no benefit on the animal but then again neither does having the love spuds removed but this is deemed to be ok.


Apart from removing sexual desires to find a mate and removing the chances of Testicular cancer?



> That in itself is an iontrusive operation, one which ours is having in just a couple of days.


It's debatable that the removal of the 'love spuds' (Castration) is invasive, obviously Vasectomisation and Speying is a whole other ball game, however obviously due to the reproductive natural of females, if they aren't bred they must be brought out of season by a Vasectomised male or Speying. 



sami said:


> But it's a lot less intrusive than being spayed/neutered, which removes the urge to mate, therefore stops animals displaying natural behaviour. It changes the personality of the animal, and removes hormone producing organs.


If the animal isn't to be used for breeding, why does said animal need to have the urge to mate, and providing the animal is fully grown and matured, why does it need to have "hormone producing organs" ?



> But they won't ban spaying/neutering as it's too convenient for people to stop animals displaying mating behaviour (thinking dogs humping legs here), which is the most natural thing in the world!


Neutering is used for induced ovulators (skunks, ferrets, etc) to stop them coming into season, thus not every skunk needs breeding to stop it dying! 



> Descenting doesn't change natural behaviour, it's used as a last resort, and even when descented, they still try and spray, as they don't realise their glands are gone!


Spraying is a natural behaviour (or rather, defence) so yes, it does change that. 


Just to clarify I'm not anti-breeding, anti-descenting etc, just thought i'd throw that in there.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Apart from removing sexual desires to find a mate and removing the chances of Testicular cancer?
> 
> 
> It's debatable that the removal of the 'love spuds' (Castration) is invasive, obviously Vasectomisation and Speying is a whole other ball game, however obviously due to the reproductive natural of females, if they aren't bred they must be brought out of season by a Vasectomised male or Speying.
> ...


Interesting points but castration is invasive. Of that there can be no debate. I doubt many opt for castration to lower the chances of cancer. Indeed, cancer can start anywhere, even in the glands responsible for the scent, and so removal of them may also be doing the skunk a favor.

Indeed, spraying is natural bahviour as is humping and so both proceedures change the ability to do so. 

: victory:


----------



## JungleExotics (Oct 8, 2009)

right threads got off topic he was asking for advice not getting into a descenting debate. Right the answer...it sounds to me like one of 2 things. firstly during the descenting a tiny tiny part can be left behind and this can still hold a secrete fluids as if i remember rightly she is only a baby well this can take a very long time to wear away. the smell can cling to your hands and as you touch etc it trasnferes. the 2nd option is that during the descenting it has caused a problem with the bum etc- not 100% on what i know about this but remember someone telling me it can cause problems with the bum and holding poop and something with glands and if thats the case your stuck with it.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

give her a bath?

Mine (male) dosent smell really at all. the girlfriend says he has a wheat type of smell. Even his poo isnt as bad as a dogs. she could be weeing on her tail or on bedding and rolling in it. 
just an idea.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

JungleExotics said:


> right threads got off topic he was asking for advice not getting into a descenting debate. Right the answer...it sounds to me like one of 2 things. firstly during the descenting a tiny tiny part can be left behind and this can still hold a secrete fluids as if i remember rightly she is only a baby well this can take a very long time to wear away. the smell can cling to your hands and as you touch etc it trasnferes. the 2nd option is that during the descenting it has caused a problem with the bum etc- not 100% on what i know about this but remember someone telling me it can cause problems with the bum and holding poop and something with glands and if thats the case your stuck with it.


 
sound like it could be, get her checked with a vet.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

animalstorey said:


> give her a bath?
> 
> Mine (male) dosent smell really at all. the girlfriend says he has a wheat type of smell. Even his poo isnt as bad as a dogs. she could be weeing on her tail or on bedding and rolling in it.
> just an idea.


I do agree skunk poo isnt as bad as dog poo BUT LOL it still stinks :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

My female skunk has a tendancy of piddling and not lifting her tail when she walks off so drags it through the piddle dirty lil monkey lol 

so she is very used to having her tail brushed and having a bath :lol2:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

JungleExotics said:


> right threads got off topic he was asking for advice not getting into a descenting debate.



Yes it has. Stick around the forum more and you will see that threads do get a life of their own.

Chill Winston.



JungleExotics said:


> the 2nd option is that during the descenting it has caused a problem with the bum etc- not 100% on what i know about this but remember someone telling me it can cause problems with the bum and holding poop and something with glands and if thats the case your stuck with it.


I don't this is the case to be honest.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

JungleExotics said:


> right threads got off topic he was asking for advice not getting into a descenting debate. Right the answer...it sounds to me like one of 2 things. firstly during the descenting a tiny tiny part can be left behind and this can still hold a secrete fluids as if i remember rightly she is only a baby well this can take a very long time to wear away. the smell can cling to your hands and as you touch etc it trasnferes. the 2nd option is that during the descenting it has caused a problem with the bum etc- not 100% on what i know about this but remember someone telling me it can cause problems with the bum and holding poop and something with glands and if thats the case your stuck with it.


Dogs have anal glands that sometimes need cleaning. I don't know the correct terms but remember my past dog having to go to the vets and unlucky him had a finger up his bottom. If you don't think it's down to wee and she's no better afer a washphone a few vets I'm sure that's best. My local vet wanted to do my skunks injections but after talking to there head vets we need to take him there instead. It's only an extra 10 miles away but he has another skunk on their books so have some experiance already.


----------

